

JDK now comes with an expiration date. Unknown what happens when it expires. - javinpaul
http://oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/7u25-relnotes-1955741.html

======
achuprin
From the JDK 7u10 release notes
[http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/7u10-relnotes-...](http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/7u10-relnotes-1880995.html):

The JRE relies on periodic checks with an Oracle Server to determine if it
(the JRE)is still considered up-to-date with all the available security fixes
(above the security baseline). In the past, if the JRE was unable to contact
the Oracle Server, it continued to behave as though it is still the most
recent version with regard to security, for an indefinite period.

To avoid this problem, a secondary mechanism, that does not rely on external
communication, has been added to the JDK 7u10. From this release onwards, all
JREs will contain a hard-coded expiration date. The expiration date is
calculated to end after the scheduled release of the next Critical Patch
Update.

This means that JREs that are unable to contact Oracle Servers for an extended
period of time, will now start offering additional protection after a
reasonable period, and will not continue to behave as if they were still up-
to-date with security fixes.

~~~
zeroDivisible
Thank you, that was insightful.

------
dotmanish
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16067829/jre-
expiration-d...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16067829/jre-expiration-
date)

It's known what happens.

------
toyg
Might be the Premier Support expiration date?

Oracle have a policy whereby support for product X.Y.Z.K expires 3 months
after X.Y.Z.K+1 is released, or 6 months after X.Y.Z+1 is released. 15
November is 6 months from 15 May, or 3 months from 15 August; do those dates
match some other JDK release (actual or planned)?

------
subtlej
JRE is actually what has the expiration date and a quick google search answers
the question here:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16067829/jre-
expiration-d...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16067829/jre-expiration-
date)

------
cjg
From the same page that was linked to:

LiveConnect calls from JavaScript to Java API are blocked when the Java
Control Panel security slider is set to Very High level, or when the slider is
at the default High level and the JRE has either expired or is below the
security baseline.

------
mseebach
Please don't editorialize/comment in the title. If you need to add commentary
on the link you're submitting, write a blogpost and submit that.

~~~
benjamincburns
I don't want to open argument about the rule itself, but as a constant "noob"
at life I find it frustrating when more senior members of a community make a
decree like this without at least a quick few words as to "why."

It's good and noble enforce the values of a community, but it's far less
meaningful to the recipient without that added bit of information.

~~~
mseebach
That's fair. It's under the "Guidelines" page, link at the bottom of the page:
[http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
hoiplodocus
move the system clock forward may tell you actually what could happen

~~~
mathattack
It's a support expiry, not a technical expiry, no?

------
maxaf
> Unknown what happens when it expires.

It makes your fridge smell foul.

